# Shepard Pie



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I like shepherds pie!


Apparently there are a lot of different ways to make it. I had a girlfriend decades ago that would make it but hers was along the lines of a layer of mashed potatoes [multiple layers] with hamburger and vegetables in various layers with cheese between each layer and on the top.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't 'like' shepards pie.

I LOVE shepards pie. Your recipe sounds much better than mine. 

Thanks


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

My husband loves this recipe but I find it a bit bland to be totally honest, I mean it's got the kick of pepper and garlic, but idk I like a lot more flavor and the potatoes really suck the taste out of the meat n gravy IMO. A spicy cheese might be better for me personally, but I make this for my husband. Not saying it's a bad meal, it tastes alright, just that I like spicier food - stuff that my husband can't eat all the time because it gives him really bad heartburn.


When I have any of this one I siphon off a cup of the hamburger & gravy mix (which is really flavorful) to put over a bowl of rice and eat the mashed potatoes with a ton of butter & pepper as a side.


----------

